# Power Inverter



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

So I have a 12 plug near my TV area, can I plug in a power inverter and plug my TV into that?
Will this allow me to run my LCD TV on battery power?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

That is a very low load limited 12vdc outlet and is smaller then normal, do not force a regular inverter plug into this outlet.


----------



## dharris (Feb 3, 2007)

CamperAndy said:


> That is a very low load limited 12vdc outlet and is smaller then normal, do not force a regular inverter plug into this outlet.


Thanks for the help,

How would you recommend I go about this?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Direct wire the inverter into the 12vdc distribution panel or wire in a new 12vdc outlet with the correct current rating and wire size for the inverter you want to use.


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

I think the cigarette lighter plug is rated for about 5 amps. A small LCD television like our 20" and DVD player use around 60-80 watts AC, or 5-7 amps DC. You could get away with it if you used a little 140 watt inverter and only ran the television. Otherwise you need a connection with larger gauge wire, preferrably connected directly to the battery. I've dry camped a lot with our inverter setup and you get to know just how many amps each device uses!


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> That is a very low load limited 12vdc outlet and is smaller then normal, do not force a regular inverter plug into this outlet.


I agree. Been there, done that. So just what was Winegard's plan for this 12V plug, any ideas?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

john7349 said:


> That is a very low load limited 12vdc outlet and is smaller then normal, do not force a regular inverter plug into this outlet.


I agree. Been there, done that. So just what was Winegard's plan for this 12V plug, any ideas?
[/quote]

To measure your frustration response level.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

They do a good job of that too.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> That is a very low load limited 12vdc outlet and is smaller then normal, do not force a regular inverter plug into this outlet.


I agree. Been there, done that. So just what was Winegard's plan for this 12V plug, any ideas?
[/quote]

To measure your frustration response level.








[/quote]

LOL! Course, I learned that AFTER I pulled the entire unit out of the ceiling trying to unplug it....


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> That is a very low load limited 12vdc outlet and is smaller then normal, do not force a regular inverter plug into this outlet.


I agree. Been there, done that. So just what was Winegard's plan for this 12V plug, any ideas?
[/quote]

To measure your frustration response level.








[/quote]

LOL! Course, I learned that AFTER I pulled the entire unit out of the ceiling trying to unplug it....
[/quote]

Yup. Actually did this the 3rd day I owned the darn trailer. Ripped it right out of the wall. Grrr...


----------

